# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  EnGenius EL-2011CD+ EXT2 prism based

## a_aris

Αυτό το site http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/enwir80exran1.html αναφέρθηκε στο mailing list του SeattleWireless. Όπως αναφέρεται στα mail απο το Seattle αυτές οι κάρτες είναι prism-based, άρα δουλεύουν το UnwiredAP, καί σε αντίθεση με ότι αναφέρεται στην σελίδα έχουν 2 MMCX connectors για external κεραίες(αυτό φαίνεται καί απο την φωτογραφία). Η διαφορά τους απο τις Senao (καθώς και απο το μοντέλο ΕnGenius 2511CD PLUS EXT2) είναι ότι η ισχύς τους είναι 100mV αντί 200mV. Αλλά νομίζω ότι η τιμή τους ($34.95) είναι πάρα πολύ καλή...


Νομίζω ότι αξίζουν κάποιας προσοχής...

----------


## AbC

Egw eimai mesa! An endiaferetai kai kaneis allos apo A8ina na kanonisoume kamia omadiki paragellia paides...

Good work Aristos!!

----------


## orion

I quote from the above site:

"We are unable to ship any orders Internationally (Outside the United States) at this time."

 :: (((((

----------


## a_aris

> I quote from the above site:
> 
> "We are unable to ship any orders Internationally (Outside the United States) at this time."
> 
> (((((



Μα γι'αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο το έβαλα εδώ φίλε μου... Αφού υπάρχει η δυνατότητα του AccessUSA που βοηθά σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## dti

Μπορούμε να το οργανώσουμε χωρίς πρόβλημα. Δε ξέρω μόνο μήπως για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχει την ίδια καλή συμπεριφορά με τη Senao SL-2511CD EXT2.

----------


## proxenos

Ποια είναι η τελική τιμή για μια ομαδική παραγγελία;

----------


## dti

Η τιμή των 20 είναι $699. Τα ταχυδρομικά είναι $67.95 για παράδοση στη Florida. Απο κει και πέρα πρέπει να υπολογίζουμε ένα 30% minimum που αφορά έξοδα εκτελωνισμού, ΦΠΑ 18%, μεταφορικά από ΗΠΑ σε Ελλάδα.
Δηλαδή καταλήγουμε σε περίπου 1000 ευρώ η 20άδα, άρα 50 ευρώ / κάρτα χονδρικά. Νομίζω οτι η τιμή είναι πάρα πολύ συμφέρουσα.  ::  
Επιπλέον θα πρέπει να υπολογίζουμε το pigtail $22 από fab-corp, ή $185 η δεκάδα συν τα έξοδα αποστολής & εκτελωνισμού.

----------


## a_aris

Quote απο το manual που κατέβασα απο το http://www.engeniustech.com:

RF output power: 20dbm (άρα 100mV)
Sensitivity @FER=0.08 (τί είναι αυτό; μου διαφευγει αυτή τη στιγμή...)
11mbps -> -87dbm
5.5mbps -> -90dbm
2mbps -> -93dbm
1mbps -> -95dbm


Τί λέτε; Είναι καλά για τα $34.95;;

ΒΤW στο site της εταιρίας υπάρχουν και drivers για linux...

----------


## a_aris

> Quote απο το manual που κατέβασα απο το http://www.engeniustech.com:
> 
> RF output power: 20dbm (άρα 100mV)
> Sensitivity @FER=0.08 (τί είναι αυτό; μου διαφευγει αυτή τη στιγμή...)
> 11mbps -> -87dbm
> 5.5mbps -> -90dbm
> 2mbps -> -93dbm
> 1mbps -> -95dbm
> 
> ...


Ά και κάτι άλλο. Please call us at (510) 441-6490 x.302 for large quantity discounts. Δαμιανέ αυτό το ενδεχόμενο το εξέτασες;;

----------


## dti

Θα τους στείλω ένα e-mail για να δω τί εννοούν μεγάλη ποσότητα.
Πάντως πόσο πιο φθηνά να μας τη δώσουν $5 ; 
Μόλις έχω κάποιο νέο θα σας ενημερώσω...

----------


## bakira

Ki ego eimai mesa gia 2 kartes (kai 2 pigtails an agorastoun mazi..)  ::   ::

----------


## a_aris

Τελευταίες info που μόλις έλαβα απο το mailing list:

μοντέλο 2011 = Prism 2
μοντέλο 2511 = Prism 2.5

Prism 2 cards:

Netgear MA101 (USB 30mW) -91 -89 -87 -84 
Proxim RangeLAN-DS -91 -89 -86 -83 
Senao (100mW no EXT antenna) -91 -89 -86 -83 

Prism 2.5 cards:

Senao (200mW output, MMCX connectors) -95 -93 -91 -89 

Thanks

----------


## StarGazer

Εγώ μέσα για την ΕnGenius

----------


## dti

Ας συνεχίσουμε την εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος για τη συγκεκριμένη κάρτα στο κατάλληλο topicστις *Ομαδικές Παραγγελίες*.

----------

